# What Is This Thing I Found?



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 19, 2019)

Hi guys,
I have a liquidator friend named Gary who often throws out into his scrap metal dumpster things that are perfectly good.  He is more coneeded with selling the 10 Bridgeports he bought at auctions than to care about selling any vintage accessories he may have obtained from lot purchases.  Anyways, when I do visit his warehouse,  my shameless poor self goes dumpster diving.  I found good stuff, such as a Qualtrex heated ultrasonic cleaner that works way better than my "made in china" larger ultrasonic cleaner, and a billion old lathe toolholders of all sizes.  Anyways, here is one item I found that I need your help in identifying.  It's pretty big and heavy.  If you can also tell me if this would be desired by real machinists or by techie "hipsters" who want "industrial" items in their office or livingroom just to look cool, please let me know since I am hoping to sell this on ebay.  I appreciate any feedback 

Thanks,
Susan


----------



## macardoso (Jun 19, 2019)

Looks like it has a large Morse taper on the rear, maybe a #5 or #6. As far as the front, I have no clue.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 19, 2019)

Looks almost like a microphone at first glance- I don't know what it is either


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 19, 2019)

Could it be a weird collet holder?


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 19, 2019)

It looks like it is designed to drive whatever it is meant to hold, via the bar feature at the fat end of the shank, likely fits a slot on a tool it drives.  It is somewhat like an arbor to drive a face mill.


----------



## just old al (Jun 19, 2019)

Not with a drive setup in it like that, I wouldn't think. That looks like a drive arbor for a horizontal-to-vertical mill drive or something like - it's designed to transmit a fairly considerable amount of power in my opinion.

There's a lot of tasty steel there...not a bad addition to the scrap bin.


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 19, 2019)

Mmm, tasty..


----------



## dulltool17 (Jun 19, 2019)

In SF, that is considered a lethal weapon.


----------



## MontanaLon (Jun 19, 2019)

dulltool17 said:


> In SF, that is considered a lethal weapon.


Is there anything they don't consider lethal out there?


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 19, 2019)

Nah that steel is perfectly CA-safe. Wait, is there any gluten in it?


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 19, 2019)

Prop 65, everything causes cancer there...


----------



## Bob Korves (Jun 19, 2019)

MontanaLon said:


> Is there anything they don't consider lethal out there?





ThinWoodsman said:


> Nah that steel is perfectly CA-safe. Wait, is there any gluten in it?





astjp2 said:


> Prop 65, everything causes cancer there...


Have you guys been drinking the Kool-Aid?  I looked all over for a better state to move to, and gave up after a long search.  Must be the money, the climate, and the smiles...


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 19, 2019)

I swear Susan you come up with the craziest stuff! You were joking about having your own reality show but I'd watch and I HATE reality TV. it would take a bunch like us though to comprehend your adventures. I am waiting for the hoarder intervention though


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 19, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Have you guys been drinking the Kool-Aid?  I looked all over for a better state to move to, and gave up after a long search.  Must be the money, the climate, and the smiles...


Actually Kool-Aid causes cancer too!  Artificial colors!  ahahaha I was smart enough to stay away from California, I despise every time I have to got there.  Its like going to Seattle or NYC, I just feel dirty when I go there...


----------



## Asm109 (Jun 20, 2019)

Glad you don't want to be here.  We have too many who do.


----------



## dlane (Jun 20, 2019)

There are a lot of Californians leaving


----------



## Suzuki4evr (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a feeling that this story is going to end up in the "GOOFS & blunders" section.


----------



## rgray (Jun 20, 2019)

Is the center tang also a morse taper?


----------



## Flyinfool (Jun 20, 2019)

I am surprised that no one figured this one out yet, It is obviously a thingamabob, but then now that I look at it some more, it could possibly be a doohickey.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 20, 2019)

rgray said:


> Is the center tang also a morse taper?



It actually looks very similar to a diagram of a "homemade counterbore" I saw in an old machining textbook the other day. There was a cutting blade (like a fly cutter) jutting out each side, and an interchaneable pilot coming out the bottom. I don't think that is what this is, specifically, but it may be a similar sort of two-bladed cutting tool.


----------



## benmychree (Jun 20, 2019)

And now for the REAL answer, it looks to me like a holder for threading dies, the lug drives them and the tapered ID of the end cap adjusts the die for size; the name "acorn die" comes to mind, they were commonly used on turret and screw machines for production threading.


----------



## 4ssss (Jun 20, 2019)

It's an Acorn Die holder


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 20, 2019)

Bob Korves said:


> Have you guys been drinking the Kool-Aid?  I looked all over for a better state to move to, and gave up after a long search.  Must be the money, the climate, and the smiles...


Actually Kool-Aid causes cancer too!  Artificial colors!  ahahaha I was smart enough to stay away from California, I despise every time I have to got there.  Its like going to Seattle or NYC, I just feel dirty when I go there...


----------



## benmychree (Jun 20, 2019)

That is what I thought too, but what are the slots for?


astjp2 said:


> Actually Kool-Aid causes cancer too!  Artificial colors!  ahahaha I was smart enough to stay away from California, I despise every time I have to got there.  Its like going to Seattle or NYC, I just feel dirty when I go there...


My family has lived here for nearly 175 years now, never noticed feeling dirty -----


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 20, 2019)

benmychree said:


> That is what I thought too, but what are the slots for?
> 
> My family has lived here for nearly 175 years now, never noticed feeling dirty -----


That is like a farmer not smelling the manure...


----------



## horty (Jun 20, 2019)

Wait... I seen something like that before but it was made out of a different material

edit:
Was looking for a pic of it I took at a auction sale, exactly the same except it was Stainless Steel.
Bob K was pretty close as far as I remember, I asked the guy why Stainless Steel, and he said it was easier to clean and disinfect. 
That all I know about that thing.


----------



## hman (Jun 20, 2019)

Got curious about what exactly an "acorn" die is, and tried Google.  Found this page, which has images of "acorn cone dies" and a holder.  Susan, I'd have to agree with benmychree and 4ssss that what you have is an acorn/cone die holder:


			https://www.icscuttingtools.com/catalog/page_239C.pdf


----------



## benmychree (Jun 20, 2019)

astjp2 said:


> That is like a farmer not smelling the manure...


Can't say that I enjoyed going through Utah either ---- looked like a good place to be from.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 20, 2019)

Definitely something to sell to a hipster on eBay.


----------



## jdedmon91 (Jun 20, 2019)

astjp2 said:


> Actually Kool-Aid causes cancer too! Artificial colors! ahahaha I was smart enough to stay away from California, I despise every time I have to got there. Its like going to Seattle or NYC, I just feel dirty when I go there...



That’s why I live in NC


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yarrrrr (Jun 22, 2019)

Looks like bait for anti-CA comments. Oh wait, they don't need bait.


----------



## Superburban (Jun 23, 2019)

Trust me, Ca is a great place to live. Its always been my dream to move back there.    You are all welcome to move there ahead of me, and you do not have to worry about saving me a space.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 24, 2019)

Superburban said:


> Trust me, Ca is a great place to live. Its always been my dream to move back there.    You are all welcome to move there ahead of me, and you do not have to worry about saving me a space.



I left CA for the east coast twenty years ago and have not once missed it. The people I know who remain there all claim they stay because of the weather, which seems odd to me as they don't have any! And of course, those friends who most steadfastly refuse to live anywhere but CA are the ones who have never lived anywhere else. I'd ask what's in the water out there but they ain't got any 

Yeah, some cheap shots. They're more fun and more forgiveable than going into what's actually wrong with the place.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 24, 2019)

You know I thought this is supposed to be "the friendly machinist forum". I guess not. I have no idea what bagging on CA has to do with the tool Susan found. But it would seem just like when y'all left CA you also picked up the 'tude of that "other" Machinst forum where snide remarks, put downs and general grade school behavior was cool. I had hoped the Uhaul truck door didn't hit you in butt as you left town but think it hit your head.


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 24, 2019)

California native here trying to get back after 18 years away. Yes, please keep this forum friendly, there are plenty of other places on the internet to express negative opinions about others choices

John


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 24, 2019)

Well, I may be a bit down on CA at the moment - I have to leave my idyllic existence soon to spend three weeks there helping out family. Live where you like, doesn't bother me. Well, as long as I don't have to fly cross-country to sort your situation out


----------



## lordbeezer (Jun 24, 2019)

Isn't this like duke is better than unc.ford better than Chevy.texas used to be part of the Arkansas territory.south bend better than Logan..I take it as good natured ribbing.my .25 cents..


----------



## astjp2 (Jun 24, 2019)

These people would not last over at Pirate 4x4, those guys are brutal.  Most of them are good at what they do over there and they let you know it and let you know what they think about any topic...and I mean any topic....


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 24, 2019)

nasty know it all's are easy to find. They are all over the internet. Respectful civility is not. It's why I don't go to places like that. It's why this place was supposedly made.


----------



## gonzo (Jun 24, 2019)

This space not reserved for snide remarks about other locations however the temptation is huge.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 24, 2019)

Believe me I know. And it only goes bad no matter if it's supposedly good natured ribbing. The fact it is done remote has a lot to do why so much of the net forums are rough and can be nasty. If you said some of the stuff even without alcohol involved you'd get poked in the nose if you were face to face.  Bottom line its impossible to pick up intentions without body language.


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Jun 24, 2019)

Good point - a kind and gentle forum is a forum without a sense of humor


----------



## matthewsx (Jun 24, 2019)

I've participated in online communities since the BBS days. There's never a reason to disrespect people for where they live, how they dress, the car they drive, etc. Putting a smiley face after a rude or disparaging comment doesn't change it into humor.

The rules of this particular forum are right on top when you enter, I read them, agree with them, and support the moderators and forum owner in whatever actions they need to take to keep it as designed. Asking others to follow the rules isn't the same as not having a sense of humor. I live in a place now where many people have no problem telling me  how bad the place I am from is. So, I take it personally when people start bashing California, even folks who are from there. 

There are plenty of places on the internet where you can disparage other's hometown, dress, sexuality, religion, race,  occupation, or anything else that makes you feel superior to them. This one isn't like that in my and I really appreciate it.

If you can't behave in the manner your grandmother expected at least read and follow the rules posted here.  









						READ THE SITE RULES HERE (TERMS OF SERVICE)
					

WELCOME TO THE HOBBY-MACHINIST!  This place was founded in September, 2010 so that we could all help one another learn. Please do not ever be afraid to ask a question on THIS forum. We're here to help, not to flame, criticize or judge each other.  This site is owned by a Not-for-Profit...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				





Cheers,

John


----------



## Superburban (Jun 24, 2019)

Well, I apologize if I hurt anybodys ego, personality, lively hood, or what ever it is I hurt. I think the vast majority took it as well natured kidding, the same as done between the 5 branches of the military, or college grads. None are done as personal , or any serious type of attack, but more as a conversation starter, or tension breaker. To be honest, I have never lived in Ca, only passing through several times. I drove truck on the East coast for 30 plus years, and prefer not to visit or live in any big city anymore.  Thats me, I certainly do not look down an those that love the big city life. 

I guess I missed the section in the rules that says machinist only discussions. I thought the intentions were to be family like, not shop only discussions. We certainly allow bullying and false info when it comes to machines, especially round column mills, all in one machines, and some Chinese toys machines.  

I'll go sit in the corner, until my time out is over.


----------



## tmenyc (Jun 24, 2019)

It's a petrified ice cream cone...
and Qualtrex ultrasonic cleaners are excellent, that's a keeper!  

Tim


----------



## westerner (Jun 24, 2019)

All I can say about the whole "Southern California" situation is the theory my brother put forth after spending a few months there in the '80's-
"There are NO bad drivers in SoCal. They all died in traffic accidents!"


----------



## chips&more (Jun 25, 2019)

Superburban said:


> We certainly allow bullying and false info when it comes to machines, especially round column mills, all in one machines, and some Chinese toys machines.
> 
> I'll go sit in the corner, until my time out is over.


Yes, I totally agree. There are greener pastures out there! You can lead a horse to water, BUT the horse may not drink it. It’s also about the money and how involved the person(s) wants to be in the Hobby Shop world. Sooooo, maybe the reason for the huge assortment of machines from JUNK (lots of it!) to treasures. And you have “internet authors” that love to type and are invisible to the world, so they say whatever they want to with no recourse…Dave


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 25, 2019)

hman said:


> Got curious about what exactly an "acorn" die is, and tried Google.  Found this page, which has images of "acorn cone dies" and a holder.  Susan, I'd have to agree with benmychree and 4ssss that what you have is an acorn/cone die holder:
> 
> 
> https://www.icscuttingtools.com/catalog/page_239C.pdf


At last, it's determined to be something, lol!


----------



## Susan_in_SF (Jun 25, 2019)

Thanks guys.  I will take proper pics of it to post on Ebay.  I have no idea the demand for acorn die holders though.  I will google those things later since I am now sitting at a private school in the woods, waiting to view a beautiful South Bend heavy ten with the works for tooling and pristine matching metal cabinet bench....at a steal of a price.  If I buy it, I'll be selling my South Bend 9A, and may sell the taper attachment separately.  I will also be selling my Benchmaster horizontal mill.  So, if I buy this lathe, feel free to private message me if you want to buy the South Bend 9A or the Benchmaster


----------



## hman (Jun 26, 2019)

Susan_in_SF said:


> At last, it's determined to be something, lol!


Credit where credit's due ... benmychree and 4ssss identified it.  All I contributed was posting the result of a web search, based on what they'd said.


----------



## GrayTech (Jun 26, 2019)

Yup 4ssss is right on.. Acorn die holder for tail stock.


----------

